# Jordan - Todays Sun 15/4



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay, I wanted to start a discussion about Katie Price aka Jordan. In todays Sun she revealed that her and Peter have agreed to start trying for another baby this year:

Jordan said: “We said we would start after the marathon, so we’re going to begin trying the next day! I always get pregnant so quickly. I can guarantee I’ll be pregnant this year.” 

I know there is nothing wrong with the statement itself but my first instinct was that the comment was slightly insensitive for someone in the public eye.

What do we think?


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hmm, this happens  a lot in the papers - star getting broody for another child, have seen numerous similar stories in the past year.  Vividly remember Penny Lancaster announcing her and Rod Stewart were going for a baby last year.  Sadly saw an article the other week where she openly stated that they have been trying for a year, but she was trying to keep positive. Sometimes it is best to keep it quiet as you dont want the public to realise it is all a struggle. Magazines are awful and delight in printing baby stories even non baby stories.  I also remember a long running debate over Posh Spice and whether she was having one or not. 

Trouble is as soon as a celeb has had a child, the reporters are asking if there is going to be another.  I wish they would just stop asking. I remember Amanda Holden in an article being asked the same question and she very eloquently said that a lot of her friends have had difficulties and that she was aware of her age and that it is not so easy the second time round. As a person who has experienced Secondary infertility, you can never presume another baby is going to come along just because you had no problems previously.  

That said, good luck to Jordan, and everyone with their baby plans, celebrity or non celebrity.


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Jordan is a good bit younger than penny stewart isnt she?it weird i told my dentist who i known for years i have had a natural bfp.it such a big deal for us after so many years of tryin.but afterwards i tgt it not such a big deal for majority of ppl!thats why us that hav struggled with infertility feel different.berniex


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm inclined to agree with Jane D here. Famous people are asked all the time what their plans are (family and career) and I see this as nothing more than an extension of that (well, ok that and The Price-Andre's usual making-something-of-nothing attention grabbing stories anyway.  ) 
Yes the comment stings like hell for those of us who don't "get pregnant easily" but it wasn't said to deliberately stick two fingers up anyone struggling to conceive. If I had a pound for every time someone unthinkingly uttered something insensitive or that hurt me - either a friend/family member to my face, or in the media - I'd have had enough money to pay for all the IVF it took to actually get me pregnant in the end!  

Funnily enough, on a slightly off topic topic I read an article on Sky News this morning that said the average couple spends blah blah blah much on their children "including and average of £300 trying to conceive." 
£300? Now that made me laugh!  

Anyway, I just can't pour any more emotional engery into getting upset at what other people who know no better come out with. It's not their fault and it's not mine; it's just life being a bit poopy from time to time. 

C~x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Caz said:


> Funnily enough, on a slightly off topic topic I read an article on Sky News this morning that said the average couple spends blah blah blah much on their children "including and average of £300 trying to conceive."
> £300? Now that made me laugh!


LOL is that for a nice night out and some wine?? maybe a couple of nice nights out lol.....

But Katie has always said she wants to a have a lot of children which is great. I know after i had Josh people asked if we were having another one.. I thought if only you knew how long it took me to get this one!! (they asked me and i still had my staples in from my section  or tx was not on my mind!!)

i dont think its insensitive i think we are just sensitive about it... I do wish her well with her baby making plans!!


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

oh god, i read that to about it costing 300 in 'pregnancy tests, vitamins etc'..............    how about 20,000 upwards??! thats more like it for the poor sods on FF!    xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes I think it did probably mean it costs £300 in pregnancy tests, OPKs vitamins etc. since a couple of bottles of WKD don't come nearly to £300! 

C~x


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hey there

well when i read this story part of me felt so p'd off, and sad that she seems to be so arrogant about it like it was nothing, (and here's us lot been ttc years!!) but then i had to think for her its prob a perfectly normal answer shes just being honest but it is an insensitive reply.

well sending us all and  lol
take care girls xx


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

I think its great news, I wish them the best of luck in their baby making  

From what i have seen of them I think they are wonderful people, they clearly love their kids to bits. 

I can see the comment Katie made could be a little cutting to those of us that have trouble conceiving, but unless your own life has been touched by infertility, its really something that doesn't cross your mind. 

I'm sure a new pregnancy although exiting, at the same time must be a little scary for Katie and Peter, as they have suffered a loss before like many of us on here, and the hurt of that never leaves you, it must be on there minds and thats hard.

I wish them all the best in there baby making, and a happy and healthy pregnancy, and will look forward to seeing pics of their new arrival.

Emma


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

I like Jordan AKA Katie Price!! And find her strangely hypnotic when she's on the tv!!! 

But sometime ago in OK magazine, (she does the problem page ), someone had written in to say that they had PCOS and were concerned that they couldnt conceive. Jordans advice was "just don't worry about it, Posh Spice has PCOS and she has had children so Im sure it will happen."
I thought this was really nieve. ALOT of people read OK, and I thought her advice could have been a little more in depth, I was suprised that the mag would have let it gone out like it did.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

If she had gone through any infertility then she wouldn't of been so blase about it.  I must admit that if we could get pg at the drop of a hat then i would probably be the same, i told everyone that we were TTC before we were TTC!!! and now look what happened!! Until it happens to you, you have no idea what it feels like for others that cannot get pg naturally. 

as soon as we got married we were asked by everyone when we were going to have babies.  And none of them had gone through IF. I probably did the same, but now my mouth is shut!    I never ask WHEN someone is having babies, i may ask IF they have any children cos thats a normal question to ask in my opinion.  If someone asks me i just say no.  and thats that! 

HH - Yeah i agree that answer about PCOS was very naive and shouldn't of gone out.  

But the columist in the  Mirror paper today criticising SJP and her surrogacy?? why?  Yes she has the money to do it,and already has a child but who knows what problems they have gone through. If i had the money i would do anything i could to get a baby. 

I've gone off track now haven't i!!!!


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

It is just sad to hear that Jordan and Peter have split up after having what would appear to be a sometimes volatile relationship.  IT is the children that I will feel sorry for, as they are all so young. 

Jane


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

Its just typical of what she would say, but i dont find it offensive at all.
At the end of the day life goes on and not be able to have children myself, i come across friends/people i meet making much worse comments. People just dont think, but i do not let it bother me anymore, otherwise i would be constantly angry. 

I hope katie & peter can sort out their differences.


----------

